# Mustangs at shows



## Rocketeer (Jul 16, 2010)

A collection of some Mustang shots I have taken over the last few years


----------



## evangilder (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice ones, Tony.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 16, 2010)

Great shots, many thanks!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 16, 2010)

Excellent pictures! Love the one with the ladies..


----------



## Rocketeer (Jul 17, 2010)

cheers guys....hope others will post pix of this iconic, legendary aircraft.
I have loads from the Gathering.....that was a privillage to attend.....real history in the making!


----------



## Rocketeer (Jul 17, 2010)

a couple more....


----------



## Airframes (Jul 17, 2010)

Beautiful photos' Tony. That massed formation must have been a fantastic sound !!


----------



## Rocketeer (Jul 19, 2010)

it was indeed....GOML will be forever a highlight of my life....Geedee may concur?!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 19, 2010)

I wish I could have been there. Here are a couple of my favorites. More to come.

"Wee Willy II" low pass over Riverside





David Price's P-51 "Cottonmouth"





"Man O' War"





"Su Su" (Unfortunately, this one was lost earlier this year, killing Nazy Hirani)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow Tony, excellent shots sir!!!!!  There's not a bad one in the bunch! And Eric, as always sir, your shots amaze me!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 20, 2010)

I agree, Tony that first shot rocks and must have been a sight to see.

Eric that first one is just fricken cool as hell - nicely done!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2010)

TOP STUFF, Tony!!


----------



## Geedee (Jul 20, 2010)

Rocketeer said:


> it was indeed....GOML will be forever a highlight of my life....Geedee may concur?!



Concur ?, seconded, thirded and fouthed as well !!!. Without doubt THE greatest show I have ever had the privelage to attend.

They should do another one !


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 20, 2010)

I love the copyright Gary!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2010)

Great shots Tony and Eric!


----------



## Rocketeer (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanx chaps.....cool shots Eric.....the Stang is photogenic.

Geedee thanx for reminding me how uncool I am lol!!!

Your copyright reminds me of 'I'm a dude playing a dude whose a dude.........'


----------



## jimh (Jul 21, 2010)

cool thread...here are a few I've shot over the years...in and out of them.
jim harley



the one that started it all...1976, Rickenbacker



same airplane at the gathering



Betty Jane escorting the B-24 during our "Bomber Camp" 2009 Stockton CA



escorting the 17 into St Pete







sunset photoshoot with Betty Jane



the gathering...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 21, 2010)

Nicely done Jim! The sunset and the last one really rocks!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 21, 2010)

That sunset shot kicks azz. Great one!

Here are a couple from Shafter in 2008 and this year's Chino show.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 21, 2010)

Got some great shots here guys. Cant have enough '51 pic's if you ask me.

Heres a few from Oshkosh in 2004/5 and from the CAF Airsho in 2008. 

You know, I'm sat here looking at these pics and just wishing I had a time machine....you know what I mean !


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2010)

Good shots guys!


----------



## jimh (Jul 21, 2010)

Great Shots! this is one of the best threads I've seen in a long time! I am kind of biased towards Betty Jane because I have lived with it so long...never get tired of seeing her.




somewhere over wyoming



day run, looking for a leak



night run 50hour inspection



fall colors over Virginia



Chuck pulling up to the tail of the 25

keep 'em coming!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice ones, Jim. I love the night shot!

Here are some earlier shots of mine

Lou IV at Camarillo in 2006





Chuck Hall's "Six Shooter"





Planes of Fame's "Spam Can"





"Short Fuse Sallee"


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 21, 2010)

Seeing as this is the only P-51 that I have photos of and this is a thread for it here goes.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 21, 2010)

My contributions


----------



## Rocketeer (Jul 21, 2010)

Fantastic stuff guys! Keep it all coming....currently sat in a Philly hotel room, when back will sort some more from Oshkosh, Reno etc
cheers Tony


----------



## Rocketeer (Jul 21, 2010)

just a few more....


----------



## evangilder (Jul 21, 2010)

Reminded me of a few of my older shots. Great contributions so far, everyone! I will have to go through some of my pre-DSLR days. I know I have some cool older ones as well.


----------



## seesul (Jul 22, 2010)

Does anyone have some shots of P-51D 'February' to share? I have some beuatiful shots of this beautiful bird but the pics are never enough.
Gray Eagles Foundation


----------



## Geedee (Jul 22, 2010)

jimh said:


> Great Shots! this is one of the best threads I've seen in a long time! keep 'em coming!



Amen to that ! 

A few shots really stand out for me...Jim's two sunset shots...love the lighting on the first and the exhaust flames on the second, Tony's look down on JJ and Eric's low level pan shot . Fantastic. 

Actually, they're all bl**dy good pics. Well done for capturing them and then sharing them with us.

These are a slack handfull of pic's taken at the GOML2007. I dont know how to add the titles under/by the pics, sorry, but I think you'll be able to recognise most them


----------



## evangilder (Jul 22, 2010)

Love the nose shot with the B-17 in the background, Gary!

Here are some from my old point and shoot


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2010)

Great shots guys!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 22, 2010)

Fabulous shots guys. Keep'em coming!!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2010)

Fabulous pics guys, I've gone all weak at the knees! Afraid I've only got these two mediocre pics on digital, the rest are all on 35mm transparency - must get a transparency scanner soon !


----------



## jimh (Jul 24, 2010)

Friend of mine sent me these today...he caught me repositioning Betty Jane on the ramp in Omaha...Soooo much easier to taxi than the T-6. The C model does have poor visibility compared to the D but wide "S" turns are a breeze. It's really hard to describe how it feels to engage the starter and make that airplane come to life...its exhilarating beyond compare!

jim


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 24, 2010)

Awesome shots guys, and Jim I'm jealous man!! 
Here are a couple of pretty average shots from me..


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2010)

fantastic shots Guys!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2010)

Great shots guys! Need to dig up a couple of mine.


----------



## Rocketeer (Jul 26, 2010)

As promised, a few from Reno 2006....


----------



## Geedee (Jul 27, 2010)

Sweet shots dude....gonna have to get there one day !!!....errr, how 'bout next year ?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2010)

Great shots guys !


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice ones Tony!


----------



## jimh (Jul 27, 2010)

a few more...just for fun
jim




lewis shaw



Kermit Weeks



Bob Punchy Powell 352nd FG



betty and the witch



ok...so a 38 for good measure...



new smyrna beach


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2010)

Excellent...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh man, NICE!


----------



## rochie (Jul 29, 2010)

mine from Duxford


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2010)

8)


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice shots Karl!

These I the only ones I have, first two from Leuchars 2005, second 4 from Hendon in 2006 (not strictly an airshow but the only other Mustang shots I have). Quality isn't great because they are from my old point and shoot before I got my 400D...


----------



## Geedee (Jul 31, 2010)

Need to keep this one running !. errrr...got any more Jim ???

Heres a handfull from the GOML 2007.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 31, 2010)

Not really at an airshow per se, but a personal tour at Vintage Wings of Canada. Shot with my point and shoot, before I had my D60, that's why there aren't a ton of closeups.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 31, 2010)

Sweet shots dude !.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2010)

NICE!


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 31, 2010)

I think the point and shoots do a better job of close ups because of the processor size. Great stuff Catch!!!!


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks Aaron!

They may, but it's the lens that can't handle it.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 1, 2010)

I've got a few as well, from my favourite airshow in Oostwold:


----------



## jimh (Aug 1, 2010)

Great shots guys...its neat that 99% of the photos up here are better than any magazine shots!! 

jim harley



Republic



Kermit



Patty Wagstaff







Takeoff with Leeward out of Ocala



with Mark Henley out of Battlecreek MI


----------



## jimh (Aug 1, 2010)

A few more from my webshots account...I will never have too many Mustang photos!
jim





Lady Joe out of Santa Rosa


Ridge Runner


This goes back a few years...the Dragon from Brian Adams "Flying Dutchman" out of Hollister


Stallion 51


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 1, 2010)

NICE!!!!!


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2010)

Great shots!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice! 8)  


Wheels


----------



## jimh (Oct 8, 2010)

Don't know if this counts...but we were heading to a show...first flight in the front seat...what a machine!!!

jim harley


----------



## evangilder (Oct 9, 2010)

Great stuff, Jim! Here is one of Man O'War at Camarillo in August.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 9, 2010)

Love that wing shot !

Been trawling through some of my billions of pics of airshows this eve, and thought I'd offer up these.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2010)

Great shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 9, 2010)

Very nice fellas, that wing shot is awesome!


----------



## jimh (Oct 9, 2010)

love the shots of Man o War and PE...two of my favorite 51's...really cool!!!

jim


----------



## evangilder (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## jimh (Oct 17, 2010)

Had some fun with the gopro camera the other day...it worked well so now I am going to try a whole bunch of different angles. The birdcage is really hard to see around..always ducking and straining to see around the frames. It works though.

jim


----------



## Geedee (Oct 18, 2010)

You have wayyy toooo much fun !


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 18, 2010)

Awesome shots....!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 18, 2010)

Vintage Wings Mustang IV in 402 Sqn markings and Excalibur


----------



## Glider (Oct 18, 2010)

In one way it reminded me of going on a trip with my wife. Get in the car, start it up, ready to depart, then the map comes out as if to say 'where are we going'?

Seriously I am totally green with envy, have fun and stay safe.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice shots pb!


----------



## jimh (Oct 19, 2010)

LOL Glider...Betty Jane is definetly my wife...driving me around at 200kts! We are flying around the DC area and the airspace really sucks. I was waiting for the oil temp to come up and used the opportunity to plug in all the enroute frequencys. Great shots GeeDee, can't wait to attend Legends next year!! 

jim


----------



## Violator (Oct 21, 2010)

Great shots, guys! Here are a few of mine:


----------



## Geedee (Oct 21, 2010)

MMMMmmmmmmmmm....GOML 2007...what an event !.

Jim, if you're coming over for Legends next year, drop me a line before hand.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2010)

Good ones!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2010)

What a great lineup of Mustangs....


----------



## jimh (Oct 24, 2010)

Will do GeeDee! and thanks. There are few bases I want see that I missed on my last trip over...Bassingborne, Debden, Bodney, Rackenheath...gonna be fun!

jim harley


----------

